# After Market Installs



## Echo 225 (Oct 16, 2021)

Any guidance or recommendations regarding an aftermarket tachometer for a Honda snow blower would be appreciated. TinyTach seems to have a well rated product but it does not appear to have a replaceable battery. Not sure about water proof or water resistant integrity either. I would also welcome any impressions regarding the Fumoto oil drain valve. I am thinking about installing one on my machine.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

The tach in this video seems to have a replaceable battery


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yup, what @lostincanada said... I have several of these from Racing Powersports via eBay:









And their new one can run right off the machine's battery:








RacingPowerSports LED 12V Backlit Tach Tachometer Hour Meter ATV Boat Bike UTV | eBay


<p>RacingPowerSports is proud to present our new RL-HM035L 12v LED Digital Tach Hour meter, compatible with any 2 or 4 stroke gas engine up to 16 cylinders, 9 engine type settings.<br>Measures current RPM, MAX RPM, total running hours TOT, partial running time JOB, configurable maintenance...



www.ebay.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

how about a Drainzit?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Echo 225 said:


> Fumoto oil drain valve





orangputeh said:


> how about a Drainzit?


I agree with the Drainzit. It reaches out beyond the crawler easily. Model HON1012 is the one you want (remove the existing extension).


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Anyone know if a Canadian vendor for this specific tach. Ebay listings wants $60 USD for shipping.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have these units installed on my 3 blowers and they work great and have replaceable batteries for under $20.00 CAD each



https://www.amazon.ca/Runleader-RL-HM011A-tachometer-replaceable-snowmobile/dp/B01FYXX3C4/ref=sr_1_1?crid=FH38YZQR0GC6&dchild=1&keywords=tachometer+hour+meter&qid=1634476821&sprefix=tachometer+hour%2Cautomotive%2C191&sr=8-1





https://www.amazon.ca/Runleader-Tachometer-Maintenance-Replaceable-Motorcycle/dp/B07RXPD2BY/ref=sr_1_11?crid=FH38YZQR0GC6&dchild=1&keywords=tachometer+hour+meter&qid=1634477109&sprefix=tachometer+hour%2Cautomotive%2C191&sr=8-11


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

To add to ziggy’s tachs, this one is by the same company but looks more like the other ones posted (with a programable RPM alert.) $2 off coupon right now haha. 

Hour Meter Engine Tachometer Maintenance Reminder Digital Tacho hour meters Multi-Color Backlit Display for Boat Lawn Mower Generator Marine ATV Motorcycle https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B088NCSBSL...t_i_RQMDG71XJJ9FKQF0SFJX?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Echo 225 (Oct 16, 2021)

Thank you for the replies everyone. I appreciate the input.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I use a Briggs Vibra Meter to set the max speed then I blow snow or cut my lawn.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

tabora said:


> Yup, what @lostincanada said... I have several of these from Racing Powersports via eBay:
> View attachment 181513
> 
> 
> ...


just wondering why you put on a tach on a machine with a factory one already installed?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

AclockworkBlue said:


> just wondering why you put on a tach on a machine with a factory one already installed?


I don't think anyone does this. ....Honda does not install tachs. if another brand does, perhaps it was inaccurate or not functioning correctly. Then I would replace.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

AclockworkBlue said:


> just wondering why you put on a tach on a machine with a factory one already installed?


Who said anything about these units having a tach or hour meter already?


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> I don't think anyone does this. ....Honda does not install tachs. if another brand does, perhaps it was inaccurate or not functioning correctly. Then I would replace.


whats on the hss1332 then? I thought that was a tach… Its an hour meter only?


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

Caper63 said:


> ewho said anything abou these units having a tach or hour meter already?


I thought the hss1332 has one


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

AclockworkBlue said:


> whats on the hss1332 then? I thought that was a tach… Its an hour meter only?


call the dealer and ask


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

lostincanada said:


> To add to ziggy’s tachs, this one is by the same company but looks more like the other ones posted (with a programable RPM alert.) $2 off coupon right now haha.


you can get that same exact tach a lot cheaper than that. i ordered one of these the other day. between the $3 coupon and the other savings i only paid about $15 after taxes. they also have the 058b which i would assume is the fancier version since it show more on the main screen








Runleader Digital Tach Hour Meter for Small Engine,Larger LCD Multi-Color Display, RPM Alert,Battery Replaceable,White&Red Backlight Display,Used on Lawn Mower Generator Outboard Motor ATV Snowmobile : Amazon.ca: Automotive


Runleader Digital Tach Hour Meter for Small Engine,Larger LCD Multi-Color Display, RPM Alert,Battery Replaceable,White&Red Backlight Display,Used on Lawn Mower Generator Outboard Motor ATV Snowmobile : Amazon.ca: Automotive



www.amazon.ca


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

AclockworkBlue said:


> I thought the hss1332 has one


On my 928 it is only a hour meter




crazzywolfie said:


> you can get that same exact tach a lot cheaper than that. i ordered one of these the other day. between the $3 coupon and the other savings i only paid about $15 after taxes.


Thanks! Yeah, when I kept looking around I kept seeing cheaper options of what looks like the same thing! Weird that they vary in ratings though. I ended up getting a more expensive because it had an actual clock as a feature and I couldn’t find it for cheap. Was $27 I think.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

lostincanada said:


> Thanks! Yeah, when I kept looking around I kept seeing cheaper options of what looks like the same thing! Weird that they vary in ratings though. I ended up getting a more expensive because it had an actual clock as a feature and I couldn’t find it for cheap. Was $27 I think.


it is sometimes hard to base things off the ratings or reviews sometimes. sometimes you can tell the people who bought the stuff and left bad reviews just have no idea what they are doing. the 058B has the clock option and only $18 after discounts and taxes. you always see many different people selling the same things on amazon or ebay. sometimes you just have to shop around to find the best deal on the same thing. i bought the cheaper one since i am just using it as a tach and likely wont be leaving it on any machine. i haven't tried it out yet but looks like it is fairly decent quality and amazon had it to me quick.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> you can get that same exact tach a lot cheaper than that. i ordered one of these the other day. between the $3 coupon and the other savings i only paid about $15 after taxes. they also have the 058b which i would assume is the fancier version since it show more on the main screen


Thanks for the tip. This is a much better price. I will order one of these. I will get the 058b. It has clock. Silly, but I think this is handy when cleaning out the driveway early morning before work. Watch is buried under mittens and a coat. It is easy to lose track of time blowing snow.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

AclockworkBlue said:


> whats on the hss1332 then? I thought that was a tach… Its an hour meter only?


Yup, just an hour meter and the indicator for the Shear Bolt Guard System.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Honda has an hour meter and tachometer, then only caveat is that it is a sealed unit, the battery cannot be replaced.



https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200713483_200713483?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Engines%20%3E%20Small%20Engine%20Accessories%20%3E%20Hour%20Meters%20%2B%20Gauges&utm_campaign=Honda%20Engines&utm_content=61095&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIyLXz3J-o9AIV2HRvBB1bSA6-EAQYASABEgIdvfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Michigan_Snow said:


> Honda has an hour meter and tachometer


The tach you linked to is a third party item with the Honda brand stamped on it; not the best choice out there and quite overpriced for the features (2x-5x). My best recommendations are these that run off the machine's 12VDC:








RacingPowerSports LED 12V Backlit Tach Tachometer Hour Meter ATV Boat Bike UTV | eBay


<p>RacingPowerSports is proud to present our new RL-HM035L 12v LED Digital Tach Hour meter, compatible with any 2 or 4 stroke gas engine up to 16 cylinders, 9 engine type settings.<br>Measures current RPM, MAX RPM, total running hours TOT, partial running time JOB, configurable maintenance...



www.ebay.com












RacingPowerSports Backlight LCD Inductive Multifunction Hour Meter Tachometer | eBay


<p>The Multifunction Hour Meter works on any 2 or 4 stroke gas engine. It records a gasoline engine's total running hours and RPM via induction from the application’s spark plug cable. Its’ applications include motorcycles, ATV, PWC, Paramotors, Microlights, Marine Engine, Pumps, Generators...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

tabora said:


> The tach you linked to is a third party item with the Honda brand stamped on it; not the best choice out there and quite overpriced for the features (2x-5x). My best recommendations are these that run off the machine's 12VDC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice option! Some may only want OEM or pseudo OEM - but I agree, not that best option out there


----------

